# Eczema and Breastfeeding



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

I am pretty sure I have eczema. It is on one of my legs, but even worse it is on two of my fingers. It is damaging my nails and my fingerstips are red and cracking and it hurts so bad to touch anything.







I haven't gone to my dermatologist yet because I am afraid he is going to tell me that in order for it to go away or make it bearable I need to take a medication that is harmful to take while nursing. I refuse to wean ds in order to treat the eczema. Are there any medications that the doctor may suggest that I should stay away from? I am desperate to know! Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I helped ease the symptoms of DS's eczema without medication. We did try a little hydrocortisone but to be honest, what worked best was a special topical ointment that was natural. My naturopath sold it to me. You can ask a naturopath for their suggestions on what will work for you.

We also gave my son cod liver oil and probiotics daily. We removed all scented laundry soap from our washing routine, and we did not use fabric softeners. All of these things helped ease his symptoms, and before long, it was gone.

Other ladies will probably post information from Hale's (?) guide to medications and mothers milk. I don't have this book though.


----------



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

I recommend posting this question in the allergy forum- they have lots of experience with eczema issues.

I've had mild eczema all of my life, and only when I stopped all medications and started to take probiotics (gut health=all over system health) and made omega 3's a big part of my diet (anti inflammatory), did the patches cease to appear.
My sister reacts STRONGLY to detergents. Tide (original, non-ultra) seems to be the only type she does react to.


----------



## Gremlichita (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree there is a lot you can do without medication. I have read a lot about DAIRY PRODUCTS being the culprit in a lot of skin disorders, especially eczema. It can also be associated with candida (yeast overgrowth) in which case removing dairy would again be beneficial. You can read more about this yourself, there is lots of info online or do a library catalog search


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Dairy wow? I should look that up. I eat a LOT of dairy and have many skin issues. I was also formula fed (dairy formula). (my poor mom tried but I was tongue tie, doc told her her breasts were too small... grr)


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

my daughter has eczema reactions with diary and soy. I get it with certain soaps and my mom gets it with something, I can't remember

It could be anything, but if it just started happening, you might want to look at any new contact allergies - like fabric softener, soap, shampoo, etc. Have you used anything new lately?


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

It's not new. It was very mild for about two years. It got worse when I got pregnant with ds and spread like crazy right after his birth.


----------



## Murihiku (Oct 2, 2008)

My thumb sounds like your fingers--mine is chronic and flares up every winter.

I'd suggest seeing the doctor and _then_ researching the prescrption you're given. I've never had trouble with my creams and b'feeding, and was never told to stop.

Good luck!


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murihiku* 
My thumb sounds like your fingers--mine is chronic and flares up every winter.

I'd suggest seeing the doctor and _then_ researching the prescrption you're given. I've never had trouble with my creams and b'feeding, and was never told to stop.

Good luck!

I have taken your advice. I just made an appointment to see the doctor next week. I will let him know that I am breastfeeding and I will research whatever he prescribes. Thank you!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

In the time before your dr. appt you could try soaking the affected parts in a warm oatmeal bath then slathering them with a good moisturizer. I've had moderate eczema my whole life and find that very soothing. Also apply that good moisturizer as often as you think about it through the day.

Moisturizers I like are Eucrine, Aquaphor, and Bert's Bees Hand Repair Cream.

Good luck, eczema sucks.


----------



## greene_mama (May 31, 2008)

Just wanted to second the recommendation to RESEARCH the meds you are prescribed-- I had one of the worst cases of eczema my dermatologist had ever seen on my hands & legs after giving birth last spring (like you, I've had it for years, but it got much worse during pregnancy, & MUCH worse after giving birth). He prescribed a few things-- one was a cortisone cream, which helped at first, but eventually thinned my skin and made it harder to heal. Later, he prescribed protopic, which is not recommended for nursing, since it is an immune suppressant. I don't know if he forgot I was nursing between appointments or what, but I am really glad I read the info.

In the end, I relied on a natural salve that I make myself, and by the 3-4 month mark, the eczema began to subside. I am convinced that mine was largely hormonal, and it made sense when I found out that prolactin and other hormones begin to level out around 3-4 months. Like magic, that's when my symptoms started improving.

Hope your situation improves soon-- I know how miserable it is. For me, it was the worst part of pregnancy & early motherhood-- I didn't mind the sleepless nights or constant nursing, I just wished I could do the dishes or wash my hair without inviting agony. That said, there is no way I would have given up nursing to take a medication for eczema. It was bad. Very bad. But I also believe that the fact I was fed some formula from 3 months on could have contributed to me having eczema, and if there is any way for me to spare DD from having eczema, it is BF'ing.

Good luck! Hope you find the treatment that's right for you!


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you tried applying breastmilk to the eczema? I put it on my DD's and it really helps! At the very least, it might make you more comfortable until your dr. appt.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I have eczema (triggered by grass allergies, mostly) and my dermatologist told me that the steroid cream she prescribed me was safe for breastfeeding, since so little of it is absorbed into the bloodstream (especially if it's only being used on small areas of skin). I use it sparingly when needed.


----------



## caitmin (Oct 30, 2008)

BM is supposed to be good. Check for contact dermatitis especially if the itch on fingers is new - have you been using strong sterilizing fluids etc can cause irritation.

Check out the National Eczema Association site they have lots of good advice www.easeeczema.org


----------

